# My Daughter Wants This



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

The details can be found here.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Who's daughter would not want that.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I like it. I would rather build it in though. It seems cheap looking with the apron.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats pretty sweet.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I coughed when I saw the price tag. Better you than me KTS. I could build it for 1/3 of the cost.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Were you looking for charitable donations?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah! I got some of them 2000 flushes tablets to make your water blue!


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Not for me. How ya gonna read in the tub with all that noise?


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

Man my girlfriend wants that one too. hope Santa can spring for that one! sure looks good.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I make my own _bubbles.:blink::blink::blink:_


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't think I would fit in it. :whistling2:


----------

